# How light and smell proof are grow tents



## cassiefras (Nov 24, 2009)

I am going to get a 4x4 grow tent and was wondering how effective they are at retaining smell and light admission through the tent. I am going to use a small ozone generator inside of the tent and use a carbon filter to vent the tent. Will any light be visable from the outside of the tent and will the ozone generator and carbon filter eliminate the smell?


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 24, 2009)

from my past experience with tents they seal up very well with regards to the light being exposed.... the smell proof part is all up to your ventilation system.... i ran a charcoal filter in mine by itself and had no odor problems....

you should be fine with your setup....


----------

